# What was the point with Tobi acting like an idiot?



## La buse (Jun 16, 2012)

Thinking about it this shit just make no sense...or did i miss something?

He suddently turned uber serious, and so far in the past we have never seen him acting funny. On top of that some of the members knew about him being "Madara", and its not like people were going to guess his real identity if he didn't act like an idiot.

Its just wrong and out of character 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD_81JDTsOI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

I guess at that point he didn't want anyone to think that he was running the show. However he wanted people to actually believe that Pain was the proper leader of Akatsuki, and laid low giving orders from the side.

Remembering at this point the entire Shinobi world was after Akatsuki, thus he didn't want to have his head in the bowl right?


----------



## La buse (Jun 16, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I guess at that point he didn't want anyone to think that he was running the show. However he wanted people to actually believe that Pain was the proper leader of Akatsuki, and laid low giving orders from the side.
> 
> Remembering at this point the entire Shinobi world was after Akatsuki, thus he didn't want to have his head in the bowl right?



I see, so if he didnt act funny people were obviously going to hunt him knowing he was "the big bad guy" ?


----------



## DUNGEON (Jun 16, 2012)

tobi thought that behaving like an idiot will surely confirm others that he isnt a big shot.
just trying to disguise himself with a joker image.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 16, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> I guess at that point he didn't want anyone to think that he was running the show. However he wanted people to actually believe that Pain was the proper leader of Akatsuki, and laid low giving orders from the side.



There's still the interaction between tobi and zetsu when he asked to join
akatsuki.

I'm not sure why he had such a personality in the first place either.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> I see, so if he didnt act funny people were obviously going to hunt him knowing he was "the big bad guy" ?




Well remembering he did join Akatsuki publicly last, thus if he was the serious one and displayed power over others, he would of been suspected to have a big hand in Akatsuki. 

Remembering how he fought Naruto / Kakashi and Co. whilst acting stupid. If he had acted as if he was a wise guy, and being a new face, someone like Kakashi of great intellect would of guessed he is no ordinary member within the organization.

It was just an act to display himself on the "side lines" whilst Pain was publicly taking the lead. Also I'm sure he even publicly joined that late to observe Sasuke and Naruto (Remember the Deidara vs Sasuke fight), thus to make it believable that he is just an ordinary member, he acted retarded.



Ice Cream said:


> There's still the interaction between tobi and zetsu when he asked to join
> akatsuki.
> 
> I'm not sure why he had such a personality in the first place either.



Zetsu is the only person implied to know his real identity, other than possibly Madara Uchiha. Zetsu always referred to him as Tobi if I remember correct, even when he took up the identity of Madara, implying he knows about his plan / identity. Tobi also values him, which is why he isn't just dead. I'm sure he had told him about the plan of the War, as he is now using him as an army, thus he is the only person he was serious with throughout.

Notice how all the Akatsuki member died, except for Zetsu. He is an obvious important chess piece in Tobi's plan. Thus he is alive, and trusted. He was never sent on dangerous, life-threatening encounters.


----------



## La buse (Jun 16, 2012)

DUNGEON said:


> tobi thought that behaving like an idiot will surely confirm others that he isnt a big shot.
> just trying to disguise himself with a joker image.



Wait so why did he join the Akatsuki if he didnt want others to see him as a big shot? Better staying out of this group then..Entering Akatsuki make you a big shot..


----------



## Forcer (Jun 16, 2012)

To make a plot twist ^^


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> Wait so why did he join the Akatsuki if he didnt want others to see him as a big shot? Better staying out of this group then..Entering Akatsuki make you a big shot..




He had the protection of the Akatsuki, and as I said before, he was able to use Akatsuki status publicly as an excuse to observe Sasuke and Naruto.

Remember he recorded the Itachi vs Sasuke fight using Zetsu, and he also viewed the fight with Deidara and Sasuke, to see Sasuke's potential. He also visited Naruto as well as fought him to see his power. He is highly interested in pitting Sasuke up against Naruto, and Sasuke's ocular powers.


----------



## DUNGEON (Jun 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> Wait so why did he join the Akatsuki if he didnt want others to see him as a big shot? Better staying out of this group then..Entering Akatsuki make you a big shot..



earlier he wasnt the permanent member.then he wanted to take direct control because he wanted things to move faster because jinchurikis started to disappear from the map and people had started to figure out about whats going on.
Also after orochimaru left the extraction of bijju started to take more time.So to accelerate the extraction akatsuki needed more members.And only tobi could have replaced the dead ones.

And* MissinqNin* also gave some nice points.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> I liked that tobi.



You speak the truth tits.

Tits of truth.


----------



## La buse (Jun 16, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Remembering how he fought Naruto / Kakashi and Co. whilst acting stupid. If he had acted as if he was a wise guy, and being a new face, someone like Kakashi of great intellect would of guessed he is no ordinary member within the organization.




Yet he showed them his power....He acted like an idiot to not appear as a big shot but then showed his dangerous ability infront of Kakashi....And Tobi didnt act like an idiot when facing Minato while he was hiding his identity....


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> Yet he showed them his power....He acted like an idiot to not appear as a big shot but then showed his dangerous ability infront of Kakashi....And Tobi didnt act like an idiot when facing Minato while he was hiding his identity....



When he fought Minato he didn't really reveal he was a member of the Akatsuki..
Also Minato died, thus nothing about his power got out. 

Also at that point where he showed them his power, it didn't really matter, because he intended Nagato to fulfil his purpose by then, of reviving Madara. Though he didn't. He also knew it was a matter of time before he could mindfuck and use Sasuke.


----------



## Ice Cream (Jun 16, 2012)

MissinqNin said:


> Zetsu is the only person implied to know his real identity, other than possibly Madara Uchiha. Zetsu always referred to him as Tobi if I remember correct, even when he took up the identity of Madara, implying he knows about his plan / identity. Tobi also values him, which is why he isn't just dead. I'm sure he had told him about the plan of the War, as he is now using him as an army, thus he is the only person he was serious with throughout.
> 
> Notice how all the Akatsuki member died, except for Zetsu. He is an obvious important chess piece in Tobi's plan. Thus he is alive, and trusted. He was never sent on dangerous, life-threatening encounters.



diffuses at once after compressing."

While they were alone in his introduction zetsu's personalities had a debate on whether or not tobi could join.

That's the part which confuses me on tobi's plot importance.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 16, 2012)

Lol, the shinobi world got trolled by Tobi, *twice*


----------



## DUNGEON (Jun 16, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> diffuses at once after compressing."
> 
> While they were alone in his introduction zetsu's personalities had a debate on whether or not tobi could join.



looking at the page it seems like zetsu is talking to someone else and tobi is trying to be a baby trying to get inside.
according to me they are causing a drama so that other akatsuki members except Pain couldnt figure out that Tobi is the leader in disguise.or it would cause havoc.we know deidara was still fighting during that time.and to be exact this conversation was somewhat serious.we all know zetsu knew from the start that he is something of the level of madara as he carries same stuff as zetsu


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

Ice Cream said:


> diffuses at once after compressing."
> 
> While they were alone in his introduction zetsu's personalities had a debate on whether or not tobi could join.




Zetsu has two different personalities. We know Tobi has some sort of Zetsu implant on his arm when he fought Minato as it almost melted off. Thus being two different entities, perhaps one knew about his real identity, whilst the other didn't.

That still doesn't over rule his reasons to act stupid. Tobi still must have told him everything to be able to use him as an army later, and also seeing that Zetsu still knew he wasn't Madara as implied when he continued to call him Tobi after he had taken up Madara's name as his identity.

He still trusted Zetsu to record fights for him, thus risking his cover. This implies Zetsu knew that he wasn't just an ordinary member, however it could of been he found out after he had joined Akatsuki.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jun 16, 2012)

For shits and giggles.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 16, 2012)

In short, Tobi is a baus and a troll and a fucking baus.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 16, 2012)

The question of the thread is the result of our superficial look of the personality of Tobi pre-reveleation as mastermind behind the Akatsuki: when usually we talk about him, we indicate him like the "funny Tobi" or the "good boy", but actually that Tobi is not acting truly different from the "real" Tobi.

Tobi is a character really interesting IMO, a villain capabe to recognize the virtues of his opponents and make honest appraisals (maybe with the exception of his current fight against Naruto) but at the same time also an endless manipulator of allies and enemies. He don't only misleads but manages to lead the people around him to act according to his intentions and without them realizing it (Nagato, Konan, Sasuke, the Akatsuki, the Alliance, Kirikagure, Konoha, maybe also Kisame and the same Madara, everyone in this list was a victim of him...)

Act as a fool and taking part like an active memeber of the Akatsuki had exactly the same purpose: make fun of the unimportant Akatsuki members and of his enemies, and at the same time getting them to act to underestimating him (who could think that a person that act silly is actually a so powerful and deadly shinobi? Or better that the lowest member in the rank of the organization and that take part to the missions is actually one of the leaders?) So, I want say that there is no contradiction in his attitude before and after, Tobi acted in the past exactly like currently, misleading Deidara so much like Sasuke. Why? I think simply because   is something own of his nature, a sort of vice or perversion.

PS: About that scene of Zetsu alone with Tobi, asking if he could become a member of the Akatsuki, sincerely I don't have an explanation. It's possibile that Kishimoto has changed something from his original plans, but not necessary something of big related to the identity of Tobi: considering also the comment of Zetsu after the explosion of Deidara (where he sincerely ask like Tobi may have escaped from the explosion), I think that maybe originally the character of Zetsu was unaware that Tobi was the leader of the Aka and a different person from what appeared to be.


----------



## DUNGEON (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> Kishi copied kubo......


sorry to say but Aizen's final war (with fewer characters) was far more interesting than the current world war(infinite characters).


----------



## DUNGEON (Jun 16, 2012)

Tits said:


> I didn?t say that kishi was good at coping



i am also not saying if kishi has copied or not.just mentioning how one writer can create such interesting playoff with fewer characters.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 16, 2012)

Retcon at its finest.  Tobi is probably out of the picture now. Tobi was most likely a Zetsu protecting NoOnes mask for all we know.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 16, 2012)

Kishimoto didn't copy Kubo.  He's probably just a fan of Deadpool, the marvel character


----------



## La buse (Jun 16, 2012)

I have to say that Naruto fans are amazing. Make a complete 180 in a character and that will all make sense for them.
Itachi turning into a Mary sue, Sasuke suddently loving his bro, Tobi turning from a comical character to a serious one. They will believe everything.

I love you Naruto fans.


----------



## Delicious (Jun 16, 2012)

Multiple Personality Disorder


----------



## Kronin (Jun 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> I have to say that Naruto fans are amazing. Make a complete 180 in a character and that will all make sense for them.
> Itachi turning into a Mary sue, Sasuke suddently loving his bro, Tobi turning from a comical character to a serious one. They will believe everything.
> 
> I love you Naruto fans.



If you are referring about my post, you are wrong: personally I never said that it's impossible that Kishimoto has changed his ideas about Tobi during the development of the manga (considering that Naruto is a weekly manga is pretty possibile), I just say that sincerely I don't find contradictions in the character as shown in the manga since his first appearence.

Maybe everything about Tobi was planned from the beginning, maybe not, until a  denial of the author no reader can say this with absolute certainty; but which is the case, in the end the character work without problems (at least for me) and that is everything necessary for the plot.


----------



## La buse (Jun 16, 2012)

He has never made a funny comment since then, he is the total opposite of what he was back and this is his real character. Hell, did he even smile? I fail to see how acting normal would have been a problem to keep his identity safe especially that he show his power to everyone. And that power is far from being normal. Just does not make any sense to me.


----------



## Kronin (Jun 16, 2012)

La buse said:


> He has never made a funny comment since then, he is the total opposite of what he was back and this is his real character. Hell, did he even smile? I fail to see how acting normal would have been a problem to keep his identity safe especially that he show his power to everyone. And that power is far from being normal. Just does not make any sense to me.



After the reveal of his role to the readers, he continued to act like a fool against the Konoha team for the search of Sasuke (team 8 + team 7). And yes, you are right, he could very well keep safe his identity acting serious just showing himself incapable in the shinobi arts. 

The point is just that, Tobi acted completely the opposite of his real nature to mislead the most possible the people around him in particular the same Akatsuki. Also the same Pain play along with this when, about the fake death of Tobi in Deidara explosion, say that they can found ninja as Tobi as many as they want. 

Deceive in this way the Akatskui it's a sadistic way to act by Tobi, surely less evil and necessary than his deceiving acts reveled later in the story, like to make believe to Nagato to be the heir of Rikudou for his Rinnegan, to manipulate the wish of peace of Yahiko in the creation of an organization just for his cover, to give a false truth to Sasuke helping to put him against his former friends, etc... but it's exactly the same concept: to manipulate the people around for his interest and pleasure. Read how describe Naruto in this page:



"*A pawn* to be used to stimulate Sasuke (...) A kid, with no further purpose *to amuse me*"

In only one line, Tobi has has perfectly summed up the darker side of his personality that I have mentioned: manipulation for his purposes and pleasures. 

PS: Anyway I don't want to be misunderstood: Tobi is more complex than just this, and has surely other different reasons to do what he want (for example when he talked to Naruto about a worthless world where the only thing remained is the misery, the zoomed panel on his eye serve to show us his serious and resigned feeling, that this time he sincerely believes what he is saying:


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 16, 2012)

comic relief until Kishi wanted to make him a major antagonist out of nowhere without much people suspecting it as a plot twist.


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 16, 2012)

He was just playin`

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trolster0995 (Jan 28, 2017)

i think that he was kinda acting like zetsu so yeh


----------



## Trojan (Jan 28, 2017)

trolster0995 said:


> i think that he was kinda acting like zetsu so yeh


you do know this thread is 4 years old, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Harbour (Jan 28, 2017)

Just writer's method to build a twist in the Pain arc. Kishi succeed 50/50.


----------



## Klue (Jan 28, 2017)

Hussain said:


> you do know this thread is 4 years old, right?



What the hell is up with all of these n00bs using their first post to revive a thread?

Is it the same damn guy?


----------



## pat pat (Jan 28, 2017)

Because his name is......Tobe. 
And...this thread is fucking old


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 28, 2017)

lol, was wondering what the heck la buse was doing in the Naruto section since to my knowledge he never posts here and it turned out to be a good ole thread from the pre-Obito reveal days.


----------



## Marsala (Jan 28, 2017)

Ice Cream said:


> 2017 schedule
> 
> While they were alone in his introduction zetsu's personalities had a debate on whether or not tobi could join.
> 
> That's the part which confuses me on tobi's plot importance.



Pure retcon. Both Black and White Zetsu knew exactly who "Tobi" was, according to the later story. But at Tobi's first appearance, Kishimoto clearly hadn't settled on all the details of who Zetsu was and what he/they knew.


----------



## t0xeus (Jan 28, 2017)

He wanted Tobi to be actual Tobi.

After Wind Arc when he was directed towards making it more Uchiha oriented story, he thought of Tobi being Obito and released Gaiden.

Then we find out Tobi = Obito and Kishimoto introduces Goofy Zetsu (Guruguru) who can fuse with Obito's body to clear the misconception that Tobi was actually Guruguru on Obito's body, but since there are many loopholes people just assume Obito acting like retard = Tobi.


----------



## Toph (Jan 28, 2017)

for the sake of some retarded shock value


----------



## Zef (Jan 28, 2017)

Ew, old thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 28, 2017)

"Madara" only trusted a few members in the akatsuki to keep his identity secret. He couldn't have the rest know about him as he was afraid word will get out that Madara is alive.  He acted like an idiot in front of the rest so that way they will never suspect he's someone of great power and influence. 

When "tobi" supposedly died in the explosion with deidara Pain added "He's easily replaceable"


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jan 28, 2017)

Because he had to pretend no one would recognize him as the true leader of Akataski who leaded from the shadows, that's it.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Jan 28, 2017)

Because Obito wanted to observe Naruto, Sasuke, and Kakashi's actions first-hand without betraying that he was the mastermind behind Akatsuki to the world at large. And according to Black Zetsu, because part of him was still unsure about the Moon Eye Plan and wanted to affirm for himself whether to go through with it or not.

That might be a way to reconcile what Zetsu said about Tobi during the latter's introduction, actually. They weren't debating Tobi's inclusion because they didn't know him; they were debating Tobi's inclusion because they *did *know him. White Zetsu was worried about Obito going back on Madara's plan, while Black Zetsu had faith that Obito would remain true to the cause. 

They both ended up being right, sort of. Obito did ultimately decide to pursue the Moon Eye Plan, but did so with the intention of leaving Madara out of it. Black Zetsu figured it out when Obito told him between Nagato's sacrifice and the Five Kage Summit that he was "done being cautious", immediately making his move to declare the Fourth Ninja World War without bothering to find an alternative way to revive Madara. Hence Black Zetsu leading Kabuto to Madara's corpse to bring him back with Edo Tensei.

For the record, I think most aspects of Tobi/Obito were planned out in advance. _Zetsu_, on the other hand, was deliberately _not_ planned in advance so he could be flexible according to the story's needs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

